
Researchers Find ‘Impossible to Trace’ Spyware in 32 Countries - geezsundries
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/researchers-find-impossible-to-trace-spyware-in-32-countries
======
mintplant
Title is somewhat misleading: "impossible to trace" refers to FinFisher's
marketing claims for the spyware they sell, which security researches have
found to be not so true after all. The way the title is worded, one would
assume the discovery being reported is a new unknown and "impossible to trace"
spyware infecting computers around the world.

~~~
bediger4000
Yeah! I was hoping that this was a discovery of NSA malware, something that
only a nation-state could put together. I mean, we've all heard of Stuxnet and
Flame and Duqu and the Equation Group, but there's still some nagging doubt
that those were really NSA malware.

~~~
nickpsecurity
They probably already did: plenty about Equation Group points in their
direction.

[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2015/02/the_equation_...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2015/02/the_equation_gr.html)

Its methods are quite sophisticated and careful compared to most. Like the
Snowden leaks plus with some of the same specifics. There should be no doubt
on Stuxnet at this point: it was a joint US and Israeli attack.

------
crishoj
tl;dr: Proxied FinFisher boxes serve up google.com when opened in a browser.
Actual IP address revealed by entering the query "what's my ip".

------
nickpsecurity
What a BS title. Not even reading it tonight for that. Someone tell the writer
to come back when he or she is writing on one whose cloaking and obfuscation
techniques deserve the claim.

